# 0.4 gpu-z doesnt detect gtx260 clocks properly



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2010)

this explains it all...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2010)

ah great .. nvidia bugged something with the clock ids in their driver... before i didnt use the clock ids .. now i used them and it doesnt work t.t


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)

no hurry. just thought i would point it out.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2010)

I posted this in the other thread. Similar issue with my 275s, although it reports the second card fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2010)

redownload gpuz should be fixed now


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks works fine now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)

works! thanks!


----------

